# medication



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi all well can anyone tell me how me and the wife get our medication out in Cyprus. I am a diabetic and get mine free here in the UK and would I still get it free in Cyprus.The wife is on hormaons and would she need to pay for them as well so any info would be help full.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

I assume you are coming here as a retiree on a state pension? Once you have been registered and have your 'yellow' slip you need to register with the health authority, taking your E121 , to the nearest Citizens Service Centre. This will get you registered with the Cypriot Health Authorities, eventually and a pink card, and you will be able to get your medications through them. In the meantime I suggest you ask your UK GP to prescribe a good supply of medications, or once you get here you may need to get a private prescription to tide you over. I have been told that HRT (which I assume your wife is on) is not available through the government health service but can only be got from a private prescription, however I have no confirmation of this. Your EHIC, will get you emergency treatment should you require this.


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Ask at the pharmacy, you can get most things from them at a lot lower cost than the UK


----------

